# amending a database entry



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Could someone please tell me how I can update my details on the scuttlegate datasheets. My updates are all downwards :evil:


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

TUCANO said:


> Could someone please tell me how I can update my details on the scuttlegate datasheets. My updates are all downwards :evil:


Hi TUCANO.
Sorry for delay in replying.
_Click on link in my signature _for the database & enter your info as a new post.
One of us who have access to the database will amend your details.
hope this helps 8) 
NB The "scuttlegate" also now includes question number 19 Re the dreaded "judder"
Regards Catherine


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

1Happy, I am not computa thingy litrit so have not discovered how to alter my database entry as you recommended. However I have simply altered my original entry, sort of !
What I want to say is simply that the fix doesn't work, I now have an engine cover and I had already mentioned as part of question 15, any other problems, that I had engine judder before the new question 19 engine juddering, had been added. Hope that makes sense.  
Away for a run, dead simple that, left, right, left, right or is that right, left, right, left. :roll: 
Regards,
Norman


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Database / Spreadsheet & Judder in reverse issue!*

Hi Norman.
Your edit of your post looks fine, I agree the fix doesn't work :roll: 
I have altered your database entry to show your Judder update.
Thankyou for taking the time to keep us posted. 8) 
Interesting that 11 out of 12 replies (so far) have the judder 8O 
Regards catherine


----------

